
How to hack video screens on times square - instakill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_HUYi9aVvI&feature=topvideos
======
instakill
Obviously this is fake. But this is a brilliant PR stunt.

If you watch the follow-up video, the guy gets interviewed on how he comes up
with this stuff. He says he uses NZT - the drug used in the upcoming movie,
limitless. Also the video that he "hi-jacks" on the big screen is a preview to
that movie.

